# Inroducing...



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

...the newest member of the Chaser family- "Nixon"
[attachment=2:2itkaf48]Nixon.JPG[/attachment:2itkaf48]
[attachment=1:2itkaf48]Nixon1.JPG[/attachment:2itkaf48]
[attachment=0:2itkaf48]Nixon3.JPG[/attachment:2itkaf48]

Sorry for the delay in getting these pics up...we've had a busy weekend chasing him around the house making sure he doesn't relieve himself inside. A few nights with very little sleep have been had, but he's doing better now...the last two nights he has only had to get up once before it was time to wake up in the morning.

He's got lots of energy, and is smart as hell. Already knows how to sit, come, and respond to his name. I have been throwing fun bumpers for him, and a bird wing for 20 minutes or so each day. He's still learning how to bring them back, but he sure knows how to go get it!

We're enjoying him being small for now, but it will be fun when he can go give birds hell. Can't wait!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude, looks like all you hard work in searching and waiting paid off!!! Nixon looks like one heck of a hunter already! I remember how excited you were to get him. Lets give him a few months and then go out west and get him used to water and guns. Its always better to do that training with two people. Really pretty dog man.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweet looking pup.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Good looking pup you got there Chaser! 8)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! He's sure a handsome dog, but he's trouble! TONS of energy. He keeps us on our toes, but we love it!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Nixon's a cute little sucker! :O||:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Luv them pups. Very nice looking. Fer cute.............. 8)


----------



## Colt Hamilton (Sep 9, 2009)

Man what a good looking dog!! Glad to hear he is doing good, keep me updated on his progress!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nixon eh, He'll be stealing retrieves and lying about it in no time! :mrgreen: 

Cute little cuss!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good pics there!

He is a fun little dog with a great personality. You can already tell that he loves being with you more than your wife. The other day he seemed so much more interested in being with you as opposed to the wife..... I just wish my daughter wouldnt have been such a pansy about him.

I cant wait to get out with you and help train -8/-


----------

